# Vexilar vs. Zercom



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I have been thinking about getting a flasher for ice fishing this year. Has anyone used both a zercom and also a vexilar? I would like to know what the differences in operation may be. Do the ways you read the bars differ between the two? I am looking between a vexilar fl-8 or a zercom colorpoint. I am trying to find something on the more inexpensive side so I will probably pass on the fl-18 for now.

I am looking for a used unit at a decent price if anyone knows of one please let me know.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

John,

Are you looking for a used flasher? I have a ColorPoint, and it's nice. However, they were known to have problems with the early units, and they don't have an IR feature. A used vex wins in IMO.

Mike


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Yes, I am looking for a used unit.

Prefer a vexilar but would consider a colorpoint if the the price is right. 

Have you noticed any problems with yours? Was yours one of the later models or one of the earlier ones that you mentioned had problems?

I am still interested in knowing if there are differences in how your read the lines, etc? Is one easier to read than the other (i.e. vexilar vs. zercom).

Thanks,

John


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I've never had any trouble with mine, except for interference issues around other flashers. Usually my buddy can hit the IR on his vex a few times to cancel it out on mine. But, if there are a lot of people using flashers around you, there's not much you can do. 

The two units are very similar to use. The CP uses yellow, orange, and red, where the vex uses green, orange, and red. I think the CP has a crisper display than the older vexilars. 

Vexilar is still around for service issues, Zercom is pretty much defunct. Don't know if Hummingbird will service them anymore or not. I'm happy with my CP, and if you can pick one up cheap, go for it. I do think you'd be better off looking for a vex though. I'm trying to convince myself I "need" the zoom feature on the FL-18. LOL 

Mike


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

John, go with the Fl-18 even if it is extra bucks. You will regret it later.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I'm considering a vexilar vs other flashers as well. I read some descriptions and for vexilar it says it uses 400 watts power and the other zercom i think uses 1500. Does this affect performance, battery life etc? Anyone have info on the pluses and minuses of the different flashers or know a good website to check? Thanks.


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

John, go for the fl-19. You will not be dissatisfied. The zoom feature is definately worth the investment, and will provide years of enjoyment to come.

I love mine, and makes deepwater fishing a breeze.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I guess the other flasher I was talking about is made by Marcum. Just wondering if anyone has any info on all the different flashers or know's a place where I can read up on um.


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

Marcum you refer to is actually the Zercom ColorPoint. Some of the Specs are:
600 watts of power, peak to peak which allows 1.5 inch target separation with a display update rate of 40 cycles per second. They have now been bought by Humminbird so I'm not sure about repair/warranty issues.


----------



## Handlining Rules (Jan 17, 2002)

FL 18 hands down...i bit the bullet and spent the extra $$$...happy i did....would be lost without the split screen


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Excuse my ignorance and curiousty as I am NEW to ice fishing...

What is a Flasher??? 

Went ice fishing for the first time last night with a buddy... I must have sounded like a fool , I giggled with glee the entire time, It was SO COOL!

We kept warm with a heater in his humblr but adequate shanty and even caught a few crappie!

I can hardly wait to go again.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Stream Addict:

Check out this link for what the flasher is 

http://www.marcumcustomerservice.com/ 

Click on show demo under the LX-3. It will give a good idea of what it looks like and in action.

It is basically a real time display that has enough sensitivity to show your teardrop jig as well as the fish around you.

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

John, I got the video with mine. If you want to view it before making up your mind on what to get, let me know.

Just watched that demo. Like the Fl-18 better.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Mike. Yeah, if you aren't planning on watching it right now, then I wouldn't mind checking out the video to get an idea of what the FL-18 offers. 

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just let me know when you want it. Come on by and pick it up.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

we have a zercom, i will have to check. But, it has been great for us. We enver ran out of battery, even after using it for a whole day, or 2 days. The only complaint i have is thaton the surface, it shows a big shade of red/orange, you can't tell if there is fish....it gets confusing.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

This will be the third season on my FL-18. With the possible exception of getting married (she's looking over my sholder!) it was probably my smartest move. I 'm going to upgrade to the Ultra Pack box from my present Pro Pack as the extra features are worth the expense. The difference between 
the FL-18 and the FL-8 are also easily worth the bucks.


















f


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for indulging my curiosity...Excellent toy!

Big bucks though!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

> Marcum you refer to is actually the Zercom ColorPoint.


Nope. Hummingbird bought Zercom. MarCum is a new company. 

Mike


----------



## Jeff_03 (Dec 21, 2000)

"Nope. Hummingbird bought Zercom. MarCum is a new company."

Nope, http://www.in-fisherman.com/magazine/articles/IF2708_sonar_wars/


----------

